# Whatch Back Screws



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you get a lot of omegas seamaster with its back that seals with 4 screws?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

thinus said:


> Do you get a lot of omegas seamaster with its back that seals with 4 screws?


I haven't seen one like that so far,not that I'm a great expert but all the Omegas I've seen where the movement is removed from the back have either screw-in or snap-on case backs


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

handlehall said:


> thinus said:
> 
> 
> > Do you get a lot of omegas seamaster with its back that seals with 4 screws?
> ...


They say it is pretty rare I have only sein one up to now


----------



## Smart Stig (Mar 27, 2010)

Certainly not common, but I did handle and photograph one at an auction a few weeks ago...



















Went above what I wanted to pay given that it was sold "as found" with a completely jammed movement, that I couldn't assess because I wasn't equipped to open that sort of case back (case knife and jaxa are usually with me at viewings)

Andrew


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

Smart Stig said:


> Certainly not common, but I did handle and photograph one at an auction a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have one like that the 1012 movent is in perfect nic looks brand new bought it for all original for R4000 its valud at R18000 what did that one go have you ever seen a other model with that back?


----------



## Smart Stig (Mar 27, 2010)

There was another four screw back on eBay a week back - item 110522993575.

The one pictured went for Â£160 I think (Â£192 when commission is added to the hammer price).


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

Smart Stig said:


> There was another four screw back on eBay a week back - item 110522993575.
> 
> The one pictured went for Â£160 I think (Â£192 when commission is added to the hammer price).


well i rather pay duble for a perfect one what do you think?


----------

